# Lump after getting shots



## Eric (Mar 6, 2011)

My 10 week old Chi recently got a set of booster shots and now he has a lump under his skin that you can feel when you hold him. When they gave him his shots, he really screamed horribly. Should this be something I need to worry about? The lump feels like the size of a flat marble.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's an inflammatory response to the vaccine. It will gradually subside over the next week or so.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> It's an inflammatory response to the vaccine. It will gradually subside over the next week or so.


It CAN take longer, it took Oakley's 6 months to go away  

You can attempt to prevent them by rubbing the spot the vaccine was given vigorously immediately after the shot and a few times a day for the few subsequent days


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi - 6 months?! OMG. 

Oh, and Heather (zoeysmom) hasn't been on here lately but her min pin had shots and she lost a quarter sized patch of hair where the vaccine was given and it hasn't grown back. She has a little round bald spot now right between her shoulderblades.


----------

